# marine plywood



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

is there a place in pensacola are the out side parts that sells marine plywood? i know i can order it off line i just want to find a place around here i can walk in and look around find what i need. i heard there was a place in navarre that sells it i just wanted to make for sure befor i maded the trip down there if they sells it


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bought a 3/4 inch sheet a few months back that costs me $62.00 from a local store. They got it from someone in Pensacola but I don't know who.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Lowes,Home Depot...?


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Lowes,Home Depot...?


I do know lowes are home depot don't have it already checked with them


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Swift Supply on Canal Rd. in Orange Beach usually has marine ply in stock. I have bought 3/8" and 3/4" there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Check with Meredith & Sons in Navarre.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Merideth also has a location on old palafox, north of olive, on the left.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I know Gatlin in Ft Walton carries it


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

merideth in pensacola has it, i had lowes commercial sales get it for me thru merideth


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Builders Supply on Palafox just after the Palafox Pace Junction but before the school.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks alot guys i got places to look now.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The Home Depot at Hwy 90/ Mobile Highway and Fairfield Drive carried 3/4" marine grade plywood as recently as a couple of months ago. I usually try to get mine from Meredith and Sons, but...they ain't open today.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I am not endorsing this stuff but, just passing on what I was told by someone who "seemed" to know what he was talking about. I was told to use the Luan exterior stuff from Home Depot. It has more layers than what was in my Sea Ray transom originally which was pretty junky and since I'm glassing it in and sealing the edges, I'm not sure the marine plywood would serve me any better. This was recommended by a guy who rebuilds boats for a living. I did some research before making the plunge and couldn't find any good reasons to not use it. I went with the stuff that measures just over 5/8", is made up of 9 layers and in cutting it I have found no voids. I used it to rebuild my transom and have filled all the holes and removed the factory "rain gutters" to ensure on water gets near the wood. 
I have used this stuff before and it is not only solid but, the Luan surface looks great finished.
Hopefully, if this is not a good idea, someone with more experience in this type of work will chime in.


----------

